# World's heaviest human wants to walk again



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2013)

It could be several years before the world?s heaviest living human being can walk again, with doctors aiming to reduce the Saudi Arabian teen?s 610kg frame by an average 15kg per month.

Khaled Mohsen Al Shaeri, believed to be less than 16 years old, told a Saudi Arabic daily he hoped to become mobile again.

?I am optimistic that I will get better. I hope I will be able to stand on my feet and walk again,? he said according to a translation from Sabq.

http://www.albawaba.com/editorchoice/fat-saudi-obesity-weight-heavy-hospital-illness-515944

610kg = 96st  How on earth did that happen, and at 16 as well?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> It could be several years before the world?s heaviest living human being can walk again, with doctors aiming to reduce the Saudi Arabian teen?s 610kg frame by an average 15kg per month.
> 
> Khaled Mohsen Al Shaeri, believed to be less than 16 years old, told a Saudi Arabic daily he hoped to become mobile again.
> 
> ...





> Shaeri?s extraordinary weight is believed to be caused by medical problems.



Lets hope they can help the lad out.


----------

